# Hawker Typhoon



## dawnrazor45 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi, my name is Pablo, I´m from argentina , I´m a plastic modeller and this is my first post.
I`m looking for some Hawker Typhoon cockpit pictures, I only get a few images from front panel, but i´m interested in side views and the tubular design of the cockpit, If someone can help me I
I´m looking for some Hawker Typhoon cockpit pictures, I only get a few images from front panel, but i´m interested in side views and the tubular design of the cockpit, If someone can help me I will appreciate this, many thanks!  

Pablo.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is two I have, I hope they help.


----------



## savage (Jul 25, 2006)

Hello, i send You two snaps of Typhoon wich were taken in RAF Museum Hendon

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## dawnrazor45 (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks for the pics! very nice ones, I need a bit more of side consoles of the cockpit, this bird have a tubular design and I think that all is over these structure in side consoles.

Many thanks


----------

